# Help pleeeeeease



## Tocky (Mar 22, 2009)

As owners of an 02 Burstner T625 Harmony, for the last year we have puzzled 'how does the front bed make up?' we have tried on a couple of occaisions and even slept on it once when the main bed collapsed (that's another story). We have contacted Burstner UK and Burstner Germany and due to no response have given up that tack.
We appear to have all the seating cushions along with one folded one under the side bench seat, but when we try and build up the bed, it would appear that one cushion is missing.
Can anyone provide the answer to our Puzzle.

PS We love our Motorhome, in it most weekends and achieving 30+MPG


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tocky

Layout looks the same as our Adria, you drop the table, pull the cussion's from the forward facing seat across the table and insert the extra long bit you should have hiding somewhere where the seat belts are, then pull the bench seat across to meet the dropped table and slide the cussions down to meet the bits on the table.

It doesn't make into a very big bed for 2 either  and not terribly comfortable


Jacquie


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

I see you enjoyed the usual level of Burstner after sales service


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

38Rover said:


> I see you enjoyed the usual level of Burstner after sales service


Yes- I've witnessed it as well. I'm waiting for an email as we speak. In fact, I've been waiting a week and a half. I wont be holding my breath. Shoddy Burstner.

steve


----------



## 120994 (Mar 3, 2009)

Actually there are some very clever people at Burstner, they could tell we had had an accident underneath our camper just by looking at photos of the creases that I have put on here!! See post on Argos creases

(I am being sarcastic - just in case anybody really thinks there are any clever people at Burstner - or any people at all come to that)


----------

